# A Star Tools 8" Jointer???



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello-- 

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about Star Tools??? 

I am looking at one of their 8" jointers. I am considering buying it, but I wanted to see if you folks thought it was a good idea. 









The guy is asking $400.00 for it. Does this seem like a good jointer . . . and does that seem like a good price??? 

The table looks nice and long . . . but, does that fence seem really short or something??? Or, is that just how they are??? I am not very experienced with all of this stuff yet.

Thanks in advance for your help. 

--redpine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

redpine,

Once again, I'm not familliar with that brand...

The fence is long enough for edge jointing.

The 8", is very handy for face jointing.

That looks like a very substantial jointer to me.

It also looks like it is from the same shop as last nights planer.


If all is well with this machine, it is worth every bit of $400. 

Check for single phase. :smile:


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

mdntrdr-- 

Thanks so very much for your replies. 

This is actually not from the same shop, at all. But, I can see what you mean. It is from the same part of the state, though. And, I hope to pick them both up the same day. It is a long trip to this area, so for that reason, alone, I would like to do it all the same day. Besides, I will be borrowing a friend's trailer, so I hope to get these two things while I have his trailer. 

Hey . . . I much appreciate your help. I have been in contact with the owner, and he says that this is single phase, but he is going to look on the motor to make sure and then get back to me. 

Also, he has agreed to sell it for $365.00. 

So, we'll see how things work out. 

Thanks again. 

--redpine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool :thumbsup:

You do realize these machines will way several hundred pounds. :yes:

A rated trailer, and comercial tie straps, or chain binders, will be required by law.

Be safe, these are heavy cast iron. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Cool :thumbsup:
> 
> You do realize these machines will way several hundred pounds. :yes:
> 
> ...


Forget laws... You don't want your new toys skidding down the express lane while your stuck in traffic! :no:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah . . . my new tool bouncing down the highway at 60 mph would be a real style-cramper. :laughing: 

Do you think two guys could load it on a low trailer??? 

Thanks for the advice. 

--redpine


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that jointer but have heard of Star tools. It looks like a typical Taiwanese made 8" jointer, much like the older Grizzly G1018, Sunhill, Bridgewood, Jet, GI, and Woodtek jointers....all of which I believe were made in the same factory. The fence does look a bit short, but it could just be the angle...I suppose you could always add an extension face. $400 doesn't seem like too bad of a deal, but I'd probably offer less.


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for your input, knotscott. I very much appreciate it. 

--redpine


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I sold a wood teck last year, looks about the same. I got 400. for it, so the price is about right. To move it I took the top jointer part off the base, made it alot easier the handle by my self. It only 4 bolts.


----------



## redpine (Aug 22, 2011)

johnray said:


> I sold a wood teck last year, looks about the same. I got 400. for it, so the price is about right. To move it I took the top jointer part off the base, made it alot easier the handle by my self. It only 4 bolts.


Good advice, johnray . . . I'll keep that in mind. 

--redpine


----------

